# boogle bug strikes again



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jun 27, 2014)

the slabs hates the solar flare boogle bug. With a passion !!!!!


----------



## kirby999 (Jun 27, 2014)

That's a double handful  nice ! Kirby


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Jun 28, 2014)

nice one!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice color on that one!!!


----------



## fishndoc (Jun 28, 2014)

Pretty fish.

I love that Solar Flare color also;  the fish can see it, and so can I.


----------



## John I. Shore (Jun 28, 2014)

Beautiful fish!  Good job.

John I.


----------



## Jack Flynn (Jun 28, 2014)

Booglebugs, my bread and butter! Dang that bluegill is bigger than your head!!!!! Darn nice un man, great job!


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 28, 2014)

Is that the BooglePopper Solar Flare in size 8?


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jun 28, 2014)

*Size 10#*

Iuse size 10 on the bogle bugs. They hit the water softer.


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't see #10 in the selection... 

http://www.breambugs.com/booglebug/booglepoppers/booglepopper-solar-flare.html


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 28, 2014)

Good Deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 28, 2014)

Tacoma said:


> I don't see #10 in the selection...
> 
> http://www.breambugs.com/booglebug/booglepoppers/booglepopper-solar-flare.html



The BoogleBullets and the Amnesia Bug are available in #10,just not the popper.
http://www.booglebug.com/html/bugs.html


----------



## duckbill (Jun 28, 2014)

That's a pig!


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 28, 2014)

So, which BoogleBug are you guys using?

Boogle Poppers
Boogle Bullets
Boogle Amnesia


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jun 29, 2014)

boogle bugs amnesia. the lest disturbance on the big ones the better they hit, but You've got too let it sit. the big ones takes there time in inhaling the solar flare amnesia boogle bug.


----------



## fishndoc (Jun 29, 2014)

The Booglebug factory is selling "factory seconds" right now on eBay at a good discount.
This is where I usually buy them, and have never found any problems with these, nor have the fish.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BoogleBug-P...509?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item462070ca85


----------



## duckbill (Jun 29, 2014)

fishndoc said:


> The Booglebug factory is selling "factory seconds" right now on eBay at a good discount.
> This is where I usually buy them, and have never found any problems with these, nor have the fish.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BoogleBug-P...509?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item462070ca85



Awesome deal! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for the info...


----------



## goblr77 (Jul 2, 2014)

That's a fine one.


----------

